# Sour/impacted crop!!



## Wyandotter (Dec 13, 2015)

My Bufforp has a large full crop. It feels like her crop has a lot of liquid in it. I put her on my deck to feed her some mealworms, water, electrolyte and probiotic. After wards I felt water spray my leg slightly and figured out afterwards that she has water come up from her crop every once and awhile, I noticed a few days ago. She sits slot and is usualy sleepy but still eats + drinks. This has happened before, I treated it after it lasted 2 weeks! How do I help her?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Wyandotter said:


> My Bufforp has a large full crop. It feels like her crop has a lot of liquid in it. I put her on my deck to feed her some mealworms, water, electrolyte and probiotic. After wards I felt water spray my leg slightly and figured out afterwards that she has water come up from her crop every once and awhile, I noticed a few days ago. She sits slot and is usualy sleepy but still eats + drinks. This has happened before, I treated it after it lasted 2 weeks! How do I help her?


Can you take her to a vet?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

If the water isn't going down, is there a blockage?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> If the water isn't going down, is there a blockage?


Could be... but it could just be a slow crop from an infection.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Wyandotter said:


> My Bufforp has a large full crop. It feels like her crop has a lot of liquid in it. I put her on my deck to feed her some mealworms, water, electrolyte and probiotic. After wards I felt water spray my leg slightly and figured out afterwards that she has water come up from her crop every once and awhile, I noticed a few days ago. She sits slot and is usualy sleepy but still eats + drinks. This has happened before, I treated it after it lasted 2 weeks! How do I help her?


If she still eats and drinks, it may not be impacted crop. It could be impacted gizzard. Try giving her tomato juice orally.
Another possibility is capillary worms. A fecal test can be done by a vet.


----------



## Wyandotter (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks everyone,
I checked her crop yesterday afternoon and a lot of the stuff was gone. When my hens where going to bed a felt her crop again and she ate some food and drank some as well.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Good news!

When I was a kid playing dress up , my grandma would always say "don't you look like Mrs. Buff Offington. " Never knew what she meant til I got chickens and realized she meant Mrs. Buff Orpington. I did really love my grandma. I do a lot of the things she did, and never thought I would. Sewing, quilting, growing flowers, chickens, and more.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I loved my Grandma!She was my best friend and I still miss her terribly.I always had a bird growing up and she hated them.To her they were dirty,disease carriers.I can just imagine what she would say about my chickens,especially knowing I let a couple come in the house and I wonder if she would at least like their eggs...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I believe my grandma kept them for eggs, and then grandpa used them for dinner. 
But yea, I loved my grandma too. When I was under 10 years old, she would walk to the supermarket every day because grandpa had the car. Good memories.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

Wyandotter said:


> Thanks everyone,
> I checked her crop yesterday afternoon and a lot of the stuff was gone. When my hens where going to bed a felt her crop again and she ate some food and drank some as well.


I've been concerned a number of times with a lethargic hen and a slow crop. When they snap out of it that is a relief. I'm glad your hen is back on track.


----------

